# Megology ice dyed scarves , shirts, yoga pants .... for a good cause



## Barbie2 (Oct 20, 2016)

She is on the tv show Born this Way I believe thats what its called I have watched some of their episodes good show for anyone who has no idea what I'am talking about you should watch it on demand.It is about young adults with down syndrome and it really lets you see how normal they are because they have a disability most people treat people like that differently and the show opens you up to see what their lives are like and each one has a personality and they have problems just like everyone eyes its a very good show.You can relate to them .

Anyways Megology.com or you can google search it the one girl with DS she has her own business she makes scarves , t shirts , yoga pants and leggings that she tie dyes but she ice dyes them so its similar to tye dying the looks of the accessories and the clothes.

I wanna buy some of her stuff I feel like its for a good cause it supports this girl and her business plus her scarves are cute.I would buy the silk ones and put them in my hair and maybe the yoga pants too.

I always remember the program best buddies in high school and I knew soo many terrible, evil , soulless human beings who were in that program just so they could put it on their resume that they did it when they applied to colleges they thought it would look good for them but they were not good people at all and like I said they were jerks so it wasnt like a humanitarian thing for them.Buying her stuff actually I think does more than they did because your supporting her business and what she does her message to the world  .Your not being fake about it or doing it because you wanna loook good to other people and pretend like your a good person.


----------

